# Bella back from the vets



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she has pneumonia...is on 2 antibiotics for 4 weeks and then the xrays will be repeated....she also started on B12 injections today..one a week for 6 weeks......No SQ fluids are needed at this time... we don't want to overload her lungs so will keep a good eye on her hydration....so with her ventolin nebulizer treatments, her chest physio and now the antibiotics, I think she should do ok....she isn't herself , very quiet and uninterested in anything but being with momma....
Thanks to all that are keeping her in your prayers and positive thoughts...


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww! dont worry she will be fine!  sending love and prayers! x


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Poor thing!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Chica and Guillermo are sending her lots of puppy kisses. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor thing.. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Praying for a quick recovery


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts...

Bella had a bad bout of coughing around 7pm...it was quite scary....I gave her another ventolin nebulizer tx and did her coupage ... she settled after a bit....she still does not have any appetite...got approx 6 mls of soup into her at suppertime...
hopefully she has a quiet night and gets some rest, she looks very weak and fragile.....


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

nabi said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts...
> 
> Bella had a bad bout of coughing around 7pm...it was quite scary....I gave her another ventolin nebulizer tx and did her coupage ... she settled after a bit....she still does not have any appetite...got approx 6 mls of soup into her at suppertime...
> hopefully she has a quiet night and gets some rest, she looks very weak and fragile.....


:'( you have NO idea how much i am hoping and praying! :'( she can do it!  x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

theshanman97 said:


> :'( you have NO idea how much i am hoping and praying!


^^^^^^^^^^^^ what she said........


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My heart is just breaking for you and Bella having to go through all this. I'll keep praying for both of you. I hope Bella gets a good nights rest and starts to make the turn for the better soon. Sending blessings to both of you and the rest of your beautiful family.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Olivia, Hotchi, and Knuckles as well as I are sending over a bunches of kisses and hugs. We pray she gets better soon.*


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You know it is amazing how attached we get to each others chis over a forum. I just adore sweet Bella, and it breaks my heart that she and your family are going through this tough time. Many prayers and well wishes offered to you--hold her and love her for all of us.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I will keep sweet Bella in my thoughts. I am sending her lots of healing vibes.
I know it's incredibly difficult when our little ones aren't well. You are doing a
wonderful job taking care of her. She is lucky to have you. Your love, care and
affection will help her pull through. Hang tough my friend, you're not alone in
this, I love Bella too, it's like Tina said we all get attached, and all want what
is best for each other and our pups.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor Baby, Must be hard on both of you. I am praying for fast full recovery....


----------

